# NGD: My first cephalopod! KRAKEN Octa 8 string



## raybeast (May 3, 2013)

Managed to score this for the minimum ebay bid of US$250. Which is ridiculous. That's cheaper than I got my RG7321!
Specs:
Body: Mahogony
Neck: Maple, bolt-on
Fretboard: Maple
Scale: 27"
Pickups: Kraken home brand
Nut: Graphite
Tuning: F# B E A D G b e

Some comments: first off, a ridiculous score for 250 bucks! Build quality is similar to my Agile Interceptor Pro 727, except a bolt-on of course. In actual fact the guitar overall is very Agile-esque. It wouldn't surprise me if it was a re-branded Agile or at the least from the same factory; the feel of the guitar as well as the fretboard and the way the knobs are sunk into the body...just generally Agile reminiscent.

Out of the box it desperately needed a setup; it was almost unplayable without a massive neck adjustment and I think all the saddles were as high as they can go. The neck is thin-ish, it's probably about the same as my Agile, maybe a little thinner but being an 8 string you don't really notice. Because the fretboard is so wide it feels really really thin, but in actual fact it's noticably thicker than the neck on my RG7321.

To be honest, for their "Buy it Now" price of $795 I probably wouldn't buy this guitar. I was pleasantly surprised but mainly because of the price I got it for. Having said that I wouldn't buy the RGA8 for that price either, and in it holds up with the RGA8 which is a similar price, and the Kraken looks cooler and comes in more finishes.


Pics:






















































Crappy iPhone pics I know! But oh well.

One thing about this guitar is the fretwork is awesome! I tried to capture it but don't know if I did; it's really very good for the price, on par with my Ibanez Prestige's fretwork.

The 'relic' look is pretty weird; the guitar is a matte white and they've kinda sandpapered it in places which just makes it look as if nobody got around to finishing the paintjob, but I'm coming round to it.

All in all a decent purchase! I haven't played many 8 string guitars, but I know that I like this one better than the Schecter Hellraiser 8 a friend of mine has, though the build quality is not as high as the Hellraiser.

Video to come when I can figure out some stuff to play on it! First on the list is Mechanical Soul Cybernetics by SS.... Any other ideas? Haha

EDIT: Also it has an interesting shaped neck heel, it's irregular but kinda comfy considering the size of the heel. Weird the way the bolts are arranged though.


----------



## Rook (May 3, 2013)

This doesn't have a brain or legs?!? 





Happy NGD brother, interesting.


----------



## stuglue (May 3, 2013)

I've got a soft spot for maple fretboard. 250 dollars, wow total bargain. Hngd


----------



## Tesla (May 3, 2013)

Love it! Congrats!

One of the problems people were saying about these though, were the size of the space between the bridge and pickup...does it affect the tone as much as people are suggesting?


----------



## Galius (May 3, 2013)

Its always good to hear when a guitar is solid and affordable. I also thought the BIN price seemed steep. I could see maybe $5-600 shipped tops since you're saying the build and fretwork is so solid, but if they keep the price around what you paid or at least around $400 they seem like a great budget 8 for sure. The headstock angle looks really nice too. Happy NGD!


----------



## Galius (May 3, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Love it! Congrats!
> 
> One of the problems people were saying about these though, were the size of the space between the bridge and pickup...does it affect the tone as much as people are suggesting?


Ya know, I've never played this guitar but it reminds me of the early Agile 8 pickup placement. I had a couple of the first releases and a couple later Agile 8s with the pickup closer to the bridge and never recall any noticeable tone difference. Could just be me though.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, that's definitely a Cepheus/Agile 8 bridge. I can't find another close picture but...






Not to mention the nut looks exactly like the ones on Agiles...

Still. I love how the black marks look on it, and even if it is an Agile in disguise, it looks great. HNGD!


----------



## Splinterhead (May 3, 2013)

$250! ...you win.
Congrats!


----------



## jwade (May 3, 2013)

I totally feel like snagging one of these just to get the bridge/neck/tuners/nut for a build.


----------



## Ganjatron (May 4, 2013)

I keep getting outbid.  At least I'm sticking em with a higher bill

So definitely recommend to a first time 8-string buyer?


----------



## MikeH (May 4, 2013)

Can't go wrong for $250.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 4, 2013)

Nice! Where do you get them!
Hngd


----------



## strelok (May 4, 2013)

nice score by the looks of it!


----------



## Daf57 (May 4, 2013)

Congrats!! What a deal!


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2013)

I love that Agile! Great finish.

I was thinking about grabbing one of these Kraken's, too, but the $250 doesn't include shipping or customs. Shipping to the US is $80, so it's at least $330. Do they tag you for customs on something that price?


----------



## Nag (May 4, 2013)

wasn't there a thread introducing Kraken a while ago in the ERG section ? I was kinda wondering how they'd turn out to be... I guess I have my answer.

And by the way, before I forget it, HNGD 

PS someone here likes maple fretboards... I wonder who it is ?


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 5, 2013)

Looks awesome,apart from the relic'ing .Fuck it's unconvincing.Well the money you dropped forgive it though..


----------



## hand amputation (May 5, 2013)

HNGD. Looks like a steal for that price.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 5, 2013)

Looks awesome!

I would recommend that you bust out some sandpaper and make the relic job more "extreme". Sand along the edge of the guitar until you expose the darker layer underneath the white paint, which will give you something of a "black binding" type look. Do this for all edges.


----------



## aikupu (May 5, 2013)

what a win, HNGD!


----------



## Ganjatron (May 5, 2013)

So frustrating


----------



## Mordacain (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info on this. I was looking at one of the Kraken Nexters myself. If only they made on of these in 7 variant for the low bid price...

Congrats!


----------



## haffner1 (May 6, 2013)

The pups look identical to mine. The neck heel is similar but slightly larger and the bolts are not quite alligned the same.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/235593-ngd-agile-interceptor-827-a.html


----------



## Seagurt (May 6, 2013)

Still waiting for mine, same model. I would suggest looking into Circle K strings for even tone/frequency strings. Many ERG's hae issues with the F#. They sell higher guages in 80-90-100 

I was wondering how long it took to arrive at your place? Also what was the customs fee like?

Feels like NGD will never get here... 

Happy jammn!


----------



## Alex C (May 6, 2013)

I'll add my voice to the chorus of maple fretboard admirers. It looks good!


----------



## Seagurt (May 16, 2013)

Ok, here is a video review of my octa. Seeing as people have questions.


----------



## haffner1 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks. Sounds pretty much like my Agile 827 from what I can tell. I wouldn't be suprised if those pups were the same as the sephaeus ones. 

Edit: didn't take you long to dye the fingerboard.


----------



## strungout (May 16, 2013)

Nice score! HNGD


----------



## Seagurt (May 16, 2013)

haffner1 said:


> Edit: didn't take you long to dye the fingerboard.



I didn't. I opted for the rosewood fret board. White relic rf.


----------

